

If 2 New Yorkers Shared a Cab - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/02/science/sharing-taxis-nyc-mathematics.html?ref=science

======
TezzellEnt
I would think that in the future with Lyft, Uber, etc - that this becomes a
data science problem. Similar example would be when UPS eliminated left turns
to reduce overall 'idling' times. They could be able to take in all the
requests in real time, use algorithms to process the data, and re-route
drivers to optimize their paths.

